# waxing and ingrown hairs



## anjaok (Jan 8, 2008)

So I'm having a lot of trouble with hair removal in the bikini area. I've sorta usually just stuck with using hair removal cream (Veet or Nair) because it doesn't hurt and it didn't leave me with as many ingrown hairs as shaving but on the downside didn't leave me smooth. I've been meaning to go in to a salon for a brazilian wax but then stupidly decided to do it myself a month ago, it hurt like hell and i didn't do it properly and I ended up with a lot of ingrowns which are ok now but I'm still left with red marks from them which are pretty horrible. So anyway now that the hair is grown out I'd really like to find a better hair removal method soon (especially since my boyfriend gets back in 10 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha) so I'm wondering if any one of you out there who is prone to ingrown hairs has had bad experiences with waxing? I'm planning to go and get a proper Brasilian wax but I might as well not bother if it's gonna leave me with ingrowns again. Thanks!


----------



## anjaok (Jan 8, 2008)

Just another question - when is the best time to get a Brazilian? I mean, as in how many days before an 'event' should i get it, or is it better to get one on the actual day you're planning to...whatever?


----------



## peinapple (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, I have the same problem. I supposedly have good skin since it's thin and good hair since it's thick, but i used to get ingrowns all the time. However waxing actually doesnt really cause ingrowns unless it is done improperly...then its a nightmare.

Research your waxers. Expensive does not mean good though usually cheap is bad. I live in New York and the J sisters are really really good. I've gone to other places that are more expensive and walked out thoroughly displeased. Look for good reviews. It'll take some trial and error and the first time hurts more. Once you find someone who does it well, stick with them. Also fancy waxes doesnt mean anything. Plain heated wax in the hands of an experience waxer is so much better than special herbal or pain-free wax in the hands of someone who waxes agonizingly slow and leaves tons of broken hairs and ingrowns. Now i have names for two girls i find to be particularly good. If one is busy i can always see the other.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 8, 2008)

Anytime you are gonna wax/use hair removal cream- DO it at least 6 days PRIOR to the schedule event so you can give your skin time to tone down the redness and the probable bumps you will get. I have done regular waxing with over the counter products and used hair removal creams like Veet.But as a rule of thumb, before I apply the Veet, I always make sure that my skin is washed and I actually use Ponds cream and THEN apply veet. This actually helps decrease the irritation associated when your skin is exposed to the harsh chemicals of the hair removal cream. As for the brazilian wax...I have never personally had one done, but I have waxed my bikini and MY GOODNESS it was like pulling teeth. and If UR still unsure about waxing, test it on a spot on yourself, and if you feel the pain is too much too bear...I warn you, it will be much worse. IF YOU still decide to use veet, make sure your "hair" is trimmed as close to the skin as possible, apply PONDS cream or something equivalent of it...then apply the veet. REMEMBER though, Do it atleast 5-6 days prior to the event you had in mind whether its a pool party. And if you have any doubts of this advice just try it on a small spot.


----------



## anjaok (Jan 8, 2008)

i'm not really worried about the pain factor so much as the ingrown hairs!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 8, 2008)

Always exfoliate the day before you are waxed.  Tend Skin works great for curbing ingrown hairs.  HTH


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 8, 2008)

exfoliate everyday 2-3 days after u get waxed


----------



## Nox (Jan 8, 2008)

^ Yes, exfoliation is definitely what will help.  Although, I would say do it _everytime_ you are in the shower.  Sweat and body oil pile-up also help to trap hairs under the skin.  It doesn't take much, just a quick gentle rub with a scrubbing mitt or washing cloth would do just fine.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a note, Princereigns Ingrown Hair Gel is supposed to be more efficient than Tend Skin and doesn't require as much reapplying. It really depends on the person though! That in combination with exfoliating as mentioned above should definitely cut down on ingrown hairs. Good luck!


----------



## breechan (Feb 15, 2008)

I use bikini zone. It comes in a tube similar to toothpaste. I get it at walmart when im in Canada. It's super cheap and seems to work well. I just slather it on after the shower whether I shaved, or waxed. It seems to prevent/reduce ingrowns. 

Also, I'd suggest wax over hair remover creams, they really arent meant to be used in super sensitive places (beyond the bikini line).


----------

